# anyone know an active Insect forum?



## RenationaL (Feb 24, 2008)

We had 2 confirmed bedbug problems in my neighborhood :icon_redf 
I found this tiny 3mm beetle in my bathroom 
which I know is NOT a bedbug, 
yet I would like to have it identified,
so any ideas where I can post 
such an inquiry would be appreciated :redface:


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

looks like a spider beetle to me


----------



## RenationaL (Feb 24, 2008)

perhaps... thanks for pointing me in the right direction;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider_beetle


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=aiQ&sa=N
this is the type i'm thinking of


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.whatsthatbug.com/pantry.html

i think this site has a fourm


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

http://forums.insecthobbyist.com/

http://nature.gardenweb.com/forums/insect/

http://www.insectnet.com/cgi/dcforum/dcboard.cgi

http://davesgarden.com/community/forums/f/bugid/all/


----------



## AgNO3 (Nov 2, 2007)

www.arachnoboards.com is almost always very helpful with all kids of bugs.


----------



## Luis138 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yep, Arachnoboards is the best one.

Luis


----------

